# Gaming Headset for 5-7K



## Vineeth7 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

I wanted to buy a Gaming headset for around 5-7K.
Stuck between Razer Megalodon, Steelseries 7H and Logitech G35.
My onboard soundcard ain't awesome, and I play a lot of FPS like CS where positional info is of greatest concern. Good music quality would be nice but not that important. Can you guys help me out in choosing one?

Thnx in advance


----------



## Sarath (Jun 4, 2011)

A user by the name tkin just bought these. Check the link *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-284.html#post1411962


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 4, 2011)

I dunno about tkin's buy, but i'm eying the Creative Sound Blaster Arena Surround USB Gaming headphones. Enlighten me too please, guys!

It has a so-called "built in X-Fi tech"


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2011)

The best gaming headset for that budget is Roccat Kave! Period!


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

Roccat Kave or Steelseries Siberia V2.


----------



## tkin (Jun 6, 2011)

For game, kave is unbeatable, for audio, look at audio technica ad700(import from us) or siberia V2.


----------

